# Has anyone seen this Vise before



## NateC (Mar 9, 2009)

I bought a Disston Combo Bench & Drill Press Vise Woodworking Carpenter Tool off eBay for what I think is a good deal. The guy said it was pretty rare. Evidently it is so rare, that I can't find anything on it anywhere online. I like all the features it has and it looks to be a pretty tough cookie!! Has anyone had any dealings with this Vise and what are you opinions on it?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Nate, dont become disillusioned when you start working with that vise. I dont want to insult your new purchase but real world, Aint gonna cut it. Looks as though it may have more benefit as a drill press vise than a bench vise. Also appears that the articulating mechanics will be the weak link and also has a fairly lightweight screw. But to answer your question, I have seen that vise advertised under another name. Cant tell you who or where but I know its been several years. That one seemingly became extinct quickly. Good luck JB


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

I have one I picked up at an estate sale for $2.

It is on one of my work benches. I use it for holding small pieces for carving or sanding. It certainally is not a heavy duty vise, but it is perfect for a lot of light duty tasks.

I like mine. $2 well spent for me.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Worst case scenario…. Bolt it to your DP table and have a ball


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Gadgets like that can come in handy. I keep a Zyliss vise
around. It is a multi-purpose handyman gadget-vise that
comes in handy for working with weird repair projects,
holding guitars by the neck and so forth.

You need a real bench vise of some sort to do serious work,
but all sorts of funny clamps come in handy at the odd times.


----------



## NateC (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply fellas. I got the lil' guy in the mail a week ago and yes it's more of a drill press vise now that I have. I do agree withies. That it'll be handy to have around with that oddball piece. I already see it coming in hand for assembling my pen kits.

As far as a heavy duty clamp, I've been looking at a pattern makers vise, but they're outrageously expensive! Thinking of just getting some top of the line front and side mount wood handle vises for my table. Any suggestions? I work with some rather large pieces sometimes. I have a 4' piece of Elmwood Burl I'm about to attack.

Thanks 
Nate


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd attach it to a sub base of MDF and when you want to use it just clamp it to your bench with C clamps. I could see where it might come in handy but like others have said it would be for small projects, like a 3rd hand for carving, measuring and marking. Good luck with it and let us know how you use it and how well it works.


----------

